# Redo a t4?



## hush (Apr 13, 2014)

I am the GM of a family owned restaurant, and subsequently had fired our quack accountant for essentially fraud. He had input random numbers as to what our revenue was as well as where our money was going (everything was listed as cost of goods, including the utilities, maintenance, rent payments etc).
Fortunately I had caught his misrepresentation before CRA did, but it has taken me since February of this year to straighten everything out with some hefty penalties from CRA. I have been very lucky that they have been willing to work with me on this, but of course they want their money that I was never told was owed.
That aside, the quack had filed the families 2013 taxes and a few had been sent back and subsequently taken elsewhere to be refiled with no problems. Mine was accepted as is. I have recently been ruled EI exempt, and we have an employee that is under 18, and during my application for exemption I found out that this employee should have been CPP exempt. I applied for the refund for the CPP contributions, but CRA sent a letter stating that there weren't any contributions reported on his t4 slip and they were unable to process the claim. I have since received notice that they reassessed my return to include a t4 from a previous employer that the accountant failed to report.(we had taken over partway through the year,and I now owe money. This prompted me to take a look at the t4 that CRA states they received from this accountant and he has not reported correct amounts.

My question is... Is it possible for me to redo my 2013 t4 slip? I know I can redo the return, but the t4 is incorrect


----------



## PuckiTwo (Oct 26, 2011)

Beside your urgent very valid problems, did you consider suing the accountant? That person should not get away with it. Too many crooks in the business.


----------



## hush (Apr 13, 2014)

Yes, I actually have a quite large file with our business lawyer. There are other things that I hadn't mentioned this accountant had done. He claims he is talking to a lawyer this week about collecting accounts in arrears (I stopped paying him when I realized he was charging us for things he wasn't doing). He also doesn't have an HST # anywhere on any of his invoices to us but has no problem charging us the HST. My lawyer is on maternity leave at the moment, but she does get the emails I send her whenever something else comes up. It seems that every few weeks I discover something else that "Matt" has screwed up.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

most accountants make you sign something on annual corporate filings that says they are not liable for any inaccuracies ,before paying lawyers I would read any docs you had to sign off when preparing taxes. Were they doing books plus annual filings?


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

hush said:


> My question is... Is it possible for me to redo my 2013 t4 slip?
> I know I can redo the return, but the t4 is incorrect


There may be some sort of process required by CRA. 

The time I had five T4 issued to me by the company I worked for due to errors, the final version was made available before the April deadline for filing the tax return.

So the good news is that redoing a T4 has been done ... the bad news is that it wasn't at this late a date, which might change the process/action to be taken.

Cheers


----------



## hush (Apr 13, 2014)

this guy didn't get us to sign anything. As a matter of fact, we found out afterwards that he's just some guy that took a book keeping course at fanshawe college and claims to run a hedge fund.I do believe I have a valid strong case against him, and I've made CRA aware of everything as soon as I found out. I know our bank has made notes in our file about him with the word fraud in capital letters. Unfortunately that doesn't erase anything with CRA and I have spent countless hours redoing everything from the first day we took over the business.
I also have an email from him stating that he used figures that he thought would give us the best return!


----------

